
Genetic Engineering Will Change Everything Forever – CRISPR – Kurzgesagt - mandarlimaye
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAhjPd4uNFY
======
zeristor
is super soldiers for CRISPR, what alien invasion is for SETI? I loved it up
until it went daft.

